# Ninjutsu for Kids



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 2, 2011)

Im running a training Dojo and Ive had some experience in teaching kids basic techniques of evasion, simple wrist locks and escapes, you know the basics... 

Ive heard of groups teaching Kids (under the age of 18 mind you) some techniques that I find to be "a little to harsh" lol... things like eye gouging/tearing, Budo, Kysho ect.. 

Ive talked to others about this and the answer varies 

Whats your stance on instructing Children in Ninpo??


----------



## Tanaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Why would you be teaching children an art based on infiltration and disguise? 

"Ninjutsu for Kids" just shoots all kinds of flags for me. Sounds like the workings of yet another westerner who doesn't understand classical Japanese martial arts.


----------



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, We break things down a bit to a level of simple self defense, 
My question is what do you think of teaching the real aspects of ninjutsu.. I gather from your reply that your not to into teaching kids lol... 

I have seen a few Ninja Kids classes around, Im simply curious as to what they consider to be good for kids and what they consider to be to mature, the Sensei running the class is not some confused westerner, he is a fully licensed Shidoshi. His class is not the one i question.. But I can use him as an example of Ninjutsu for kids done right!

I have Kids in our ryu that are learning basics in self defense.. However I try to spark there interest in Ninjutsu to pass on the training when there old enough..


----------



## Tanaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Kumori Ryu Ninja said:


> Well, We break things down a bit to a level of simple self defense,
> My question is what do you think of teaching the real aspects of ninjutsu.. I gather from your reply that your not to into teaching kids lol...
> 
> I have seen a few Ninja Kids classes around, Im simply curious as to what they consider to be good for kids and what they consider to be to mature, the Sensei running the class is not some confused westerner, he is a fully licensed Shidoshi. His class is not the one i question.. But I can use him as an example of Ninjutsu for kids done right!
> ...


I don't think "Kids Programs" and "Classical Japanese Martial Arts(Ex. Ninjutsu)" go together.

If you want to teach self defense classes... 
Call them "Kids self defense classes"

Calling them "Ninja Kid" classes is very... I don't really know how to describe it in words. Well basically to me it sounds like you're trying to market off the Ninjutsu name... Just calling "wrist locks, evasion, and etc" Ninjutsu. 
Without really teaching Ninjutsu principles and philosophy... what is making it "Ninjutsu?"

I see many dojo teaching kids "under 18." But it's not a "kids program"(Ex. Daito Ryu Aikijujutsu for Kids)   It's just that they have opened their doors to kids of certain age.


----------



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 3, 2011)

Just so you know, Im not the trying to market off anything Sir.. 
I stated that I teach self defense for kids.. but Im curious as to what others may think about the subject..
 Thanks for your Response..


----------



## Tanaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Kumori Ryu Ninja said:


> Im not the trying to market off anything Sir.. Thanks for your Response..


I'm not trying to be mean.

My next question is... 
Then why are you calling these classes "Ninjutsu for kids" and "Ninja Kids"
If you're just teaching basic self defense?


----------



## Kumori Ryu Ninja (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a class called Lil' Ninja. I mentioned in all the entry packets and info however its a self defense coarse and has the eventual step into Ninjutsu.. 

In the warring states period, Kids start training at age three.. Obviously times have changed but the world is still feirce and I want my Kids to be ready for it..


----------



## Muawijhe (Jan 3, 2011)

At my dojo we have a kids program, called something similar to "ninja kids" or some such. Basically, they are taught a couple of kicks, strikes, etc. Mostly, they have exercises that seem to teach basics of movement that will be utilized later if they stick around. I have not attended or watched the class, but the misty depths of my mind tells me they are occasionally taught an eye gouge or groin attack in case the big nasty tries to put them in a van, etc. But don't quote me on it.

Mostly for their self defence, from what I gather of hearing things here and there, is that they are taught a focus on verbal de-escalation, awareness, and general things you would be taught in school for self protection (not talking to strangers, where to go/who to contact in case of emergencies, etc.), and most important, running away. At that age and physical development, those things are more useful (in my opinion) than über deadly ninja techniques. But that's just my opinion. And again, the comments above about the childrens program are based on the tidbits that I've picked up and could be wrong.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 3, 2011)

There's a few styles that are nothing to do with Ninjutsu that have classes for children called Little Ninjas.
http://www.littleninjas.co.uk/
http://www.taekwondo-aberdeen.co.uk/Main Pages/Training Programmes/Little Ninjas.htm
http://www.u-maa.com/little_ninjas.htm

I suspect it's a franchise as the pictures of the cartoon characters are similiar.

Here at a martial arts retailer you can equip your child as a 'ninja'
http://www.blitzsport.com/Just-For-Kids/Kids-Ninja


----------



## Muawijhe (Jan 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Here at a martial arts retailer you can equip your child as a 'ninja'
> http://www.blitzsport.com/Just-For-Kids/Kids-Ninja


 
lol, I like that in the picture of the "ninja suit" he's holding nunchaku. From the description: "Excellent for the traditional Ninjitsu practitioner and can even be used as a Ninja costume for those fancy dress parties."

*snicker* ...fancy dress parties...


----------

